# Einbauerkllärung oder Herstellererklärung für Schaltschrank?



## E-Michl (30 November 2009)

*Einbauerklärung oder Herstellererklärung für Schaltschrank?*

Hallo Miteinander.
Bin der Neue, habe hier schon einige Zeit gelesen und finde das Forum klasse!
Ich habe mit Hardwareplanungen (eplan 5 + P8) für den Sondermaschinenbau (Automobil) zu tun und soll jetzt verstärkt die neue MRL(2006) umsetzen.

Hab da mal gleich ne Frage:

Wir erhalten von unserem Kunden einen Schaltplan.
Nach diesem Schaltplan fertigen wir den Schaltschrank.

Was müssen wir nach der neuen MRL mitliefern?
Bis jetzt geben wir eine Herstellererklärung und Prüfprotokoll (Isolationmessungen usw) mit.

Müssen wir jetzt eine Einbauerklärung mitgeben? Wenn ja, wie muss die aussehen?
Gibt es irgendwo eine Mustervorlage?


----------



## jabba (30 November 2009)

Ein Schaltschrank ist keine maschine oder eine Teilmaschine, daher gibt es dafür keine Einbauerklärung.
Für den Schrank ist eine Konformitätserklärung notwendig, diese verweist in erster Linie auf dir Niederspannungsrichtline (ausser Atex) und eventuell EMV-Richtlinie und das wärs.
Nur wie wollt Ihr die Konformität erklären wenn ein anderer euch sagt wie ihr was aufbauen und verdrahten wollt.


----------



## Safety (30 November 2009)

Anbei ein Info


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 November 2009)

Hallo, 

prinzipiell wäre da noch die Frage, inwiefern ihr als Aufragsfertiger nach vorgegenenen Plänen überhaupt "Hersteller" des Schaltschrankes seit, da ihr ja offensichlich auf einen entscheidenden Teil der Konformität, nämlich der ordnungsgemäßen Hardwareplanung incl. Komponentenauswahl, eine konforme Schaltung  ebenso wie auf das sichere Zusammenwirken von Maschine und Schaltschrank, Eignung des Schaltschrankes für die Umgebungsbedingungen wenig bis keinen Einfluss habt. Ich würde da eher Euren Auftraggeber in der Rolle des Herstellers sehen. Anders sähe es aus, wenn ihr auch die Pläne fertigt.

Wichtiger wäre m.E. eine Bestätigung eurerseits, nach welchen Elektro- und EMV-Normen der Schrank ausgeführt ist. Aufgrund dieser Bestätigung dürfte es dem Maschinenhersteller dann nicht schwer fallen, die Konformität nach EMV- und NSR für die Gesamtmaschine zu erklären.  

Gruss Andreas


----------



## Klopfer (30 November 2009)

Ich bin im Gegensatz zu den Erstellern der aktuellen Information NICHT der Meinung, dass ein spezifisch für eine Maschine fremdgefertigter Schaltschrank CE gekennzeicht werden sollte weil:

– der Schaltschrank nicht gesondert in Verkehr gebracht wird, sondern vom Maschinenbauer in die Maschine/Anlage integriert wird.
– er ohne die spezifische Maschine nicht verwendungsfertig ist.
– der Schaltschrank häufig auch der Ort ist, an dem das Typenschild des Maschinenherstellers angebracht wird. Hier kann es zu Verwirrungen kommen. Dies gilt insbesondere bei übergeordneten Steuerschränken für Anlagen.

Ich folge der Informationsschrift selbstverständlich in soweit, als dass ein entsprechend beauftragter Fachbetrieb die Einhaltung der Forderungen des Lastenheftes, insbesondere wenn es sich um sicherheitstechnische Vorgaben handelt, schriftlich bestätigt. Dies beinhaltet auch die Dokumentation der enstprechenden Prüfungen nach EN 60204-1 (VDE0113).

Aber ist eben nur meine Meinung...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## Andreas Koenig (30 November 2009)

da binb ich für den konkreten Fall Deiner Meinung.  Nur kennen EMV- und NSR nicht wie die Maschinenrichtlinie eine Unterscheidung, ob etwas "verwendungsfertig" ist oder nicht. 

Wir praktizieren es so, dass wir bei Nachrüstung von Schaltschränken (in der Regel 1:1 Nachbau mit neuen Komponenten und S7 statt S5) , die Konformität des Schaltschrankes mit einer Konformitätserklärung nach MaschR und EMV-R bestätigen.  Um irrtümliche Annahmen, die Maschine sei insgesamt sei CE-konform, kommt an den Schaltschrank ein Schild "Schaltschrank für XYZ-Maschine" + ID des Schrankes --> das Typenschild der Maschine bleibt. 

Nach welcher Richtlinie eine CE-Konformität erklärt wird, steht eh nur in der Erklärung (könnte ja auch die Spielzeugrichtlinie sein ;-). 

A.K.


----------



## Klopfer (1 Dezember 2009)

Andreas Koenig schrieb:


> Nach welcher Richtlinie eine CE-Konformität erklärt wird, steht eh nur in der Erklärung (könnte ja auch die Spielzeugrichtlinie sein ;-).
> 
> A.K.



Und genau das ist das Problem.

Durch das CE-Zeichen könnte der Eindruck erweckt werden, die *Maschine *sei verwendungsfertig!

Das nur der Schaltschrank und die Konformität nach EMV und NSR gemeint ist, ist durch das Zeichen und Typenschild nicht ersichtlich!

Daher Schaltschrank für Maschine ohne CE. Generischer Schaltschrank für z.B. Heizungssteuerung der frei gehandelt und vor Ort entsprechend beschaltet wird mit CE.

Gruß

Alex


----------



## Safety (3 Dezember 2009)

*Schaltschrank mit Herstellererklärung / Einbauerklärung?*

Hallo,
schaut euch das mal an: 
sucht nach Schaltschrank mit Herstellererklärung / Einbauerklärung?

http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/ce-faq/anwendung-anwendungsbereich.html#c659


----------



## Klopfer (3 Dezember 2009)

Cool!

Die Aussage kannte ich bis heute nor vom Hören-Sagen...

"Wenn es sich bei der Steuerung allerdings um eine Sicherheitssteuerung handelt, ist diese als Sicherheitsbauteil nach der Maschinenrichtlinie einzustufen. Für eine solche Steuerung muss der Inverkehrbringer die Anforderungen der Maschinenrichtlinie einhalten und damit z.B. auch eine EG-Konformitätserklärung ausstellen und eine Betriebsanleitung mitliefern."

Also bekommt der Schaltschrank ein CE-Zeichen, wenn er sicherheitsgerichtete Funktionen übernimmt und somit als Sicherheitsbauteil definiert wird....

Hmnunjaaaa.... wenn man es so sehen möchte... wird getrennt in Verkehr gebracht.... Ausfall gefährdet Personen.... Ist für die Funktion der Maschine nicht erforderlich, bzw. kann durch Standardbauteile ersetzt werden... mmmhhh.

Ich gebe zu, die Definition der MRL verleitet zu dieser Einschätzung, wenn man es so will, aber ich habe meine Probleme damit den Schaltschrank als Sicherheits*bauteil* zu sehen....

Gruß

Alex


----------



## E-Michl (4 Dezember 2009)

Hi all!
Also wir machen eine Herstellererklärung für den Schaltschrank
Das dazugehörige CE Zeichen kommt in den Innenbereich des Schaltschrankes.

Nach der neuen MRL ist eine Einbauerklärung nicht notwendig bzw. gar nicht möglich. (Ist ja keine Teilmaschine).

Der Schaltschrank ist keine Sicherheitssteuerung, obwohl irgendwelche Sicherheitsgeräte (PNOX usw.) vorhanden sind.
Es ist erst eine Sicherheitssteuerung wenn z.B. externen Not-Halt-Taster, Lichtvorhang, Schutztürschalter usw. mit dem Schrank verbunden sind und Inbetriebgenommen ist, und das ist in Verantwortung des Maschinenherstellers.
Zumindest sehe ich das so.

Was haltet ihr von meiner Meinung?


----------



## MSB (4 Dezember 2009)

Und selbst wenn der Schaltschrank vollgepfropft wäre mit Sicherheitstechnik jeglicher Art,
so muss zwar von mir aus eine Konf-Erklärung zum Schaltschrank mit zug. CE-Zeichen,
dies ist imho aber nicht die Aufgabe von E-Michl als Lohnfertiger.

Meiner Meinung kann und darf er überhaupt keine Erklärung abgeben,
da er überhaupt rein gar keinen Einfluss auf die Planung hatte,
und somit auch nicht beurteilen kann ob das ganze auch nur entfernt irgend einer Norm entspricht.

Persönlich würde ich in dem Fall lediglich einen Prüfbericht beilegen, ISO-Widerstand etc...
und die Konformitätserklärung zum Schrank ist klar Sache des Auftraggebers.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Klopfer (5 Dezember 2009)

@ mbs

*ack*


----------



## E-Michl (9 Februar 2010)

Safety schrieb:


> Anbei ein Info



Hallo Safety.

Danke für den pdf Anhang zur Info.

http://sps-forum.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=9223&d=1259601167

So wie ich das lese wird eine Konf.Erklärung über EMV und Niederspannung
erstellt.

Gibt es irgendwo so eine Abhandlung mit aktuellerem Datum?

Ich habe leider im Netz nichts gefunden!


----------

